
Wild Paper Suggests Gravity Is Just a Product of Quantum Mechanics - motiw
https://www.sciencealert.com/a-wild-new-papers-suggests-space-time-is-just-a-product-of-quantum-mechanics
======
gus_massa
Is this a published in a serious journal? The same journal published a work
about checking if a number is prime, but all the examples that compare the
runtime of the new method are for primes that are lower than 1000 ...

